# Recessing a baron clip?



## Nickfff (May 8, 2009)

Hello, I have made a dual closed end pen and I would like to recess in a baron clip. 

What approaches have others used for this?

Thank you,
Nick


----------



## RussFairfield (May 8, 2009)

It's a bit too complex to describe with a message. There is an article by Bill Jackman in the library that shows how to do it. If you need more detail than that, I have a video available that shows how to do it with a Baron pen. 

http://www.woodturner-russ.com/Video-3-Pens.html#anchor_218


----------



## workinforwood (May 8, 2009)

I leave the blank about 1/8" short for the cap.  This means the tube sticks out by 1/8" on top.  I then bore the inside hole of the clip so it fits snuggly over the tube.  Push it down and trace the outside of the clip.  Cut a shallow grove so the clip ring fits down into the blank.  You will also need to cut a small notch where the clip extends from the ring.  You then turn the top piece of the pen and it slides down onto the 1/8" of tube, hiding the clip ring.  You pretty much have to finish the two pieces seperately and then glue the clip and top of the cap in place.  Hope that makes sense.


----------



## philb (May 8, 2009)

Sorry to gate cash, but just wondering! Do you finish your pen, before you cut the slot or after?

If before the does the hole not get clogged with the finish? Especially if you are using CA? But if after, is it no hard to stop the finish chipping away?

PHIL


----------



## Nickfff (May 9, 2009)

Thank you for the replies!

Jeff-that is a very creative approach-good idea!

Lets keep it going-anyone else have any ideas/approaches?


----------



## workinforwood (May 10, 2009)

I spray most of my pens with acrylic urethane.  I cut the mortise and notch before I finish the pen.   If you have an old 1" or wider bandsaw blade, or can get access to one, then you can modify the blade to become a recess tool.  Just cut an 8' section, grind off most of the teeth, grind the last tooth to be the width of your clip ring and a small bevel on it to be a cutting edge.  You need the cutting tooth right on the very end, so the tool rides the side of the tube cutting the recess.  Learned the bandsaw blade trick in an inlay class I took years ago.  The blades are pretty ridgid and made of tool steel.  They are easily modified into cutters and scrapers using a simple bench grinder.


----------

